# The Rule of Six



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 15, 2020)

"The Secret Seven Go Grouse Hunting"


----------



## Docb (Sep 15, 2020)

Now this thread has started to go frivolous I'll join in.   

You do realise that this Rule of Six is a big mistake.  Boris, not paying attention as usual, thought he was signing up for a Rule of Sex when it was put to him and so he signed up straight away and could not get out of it.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2020)

Another one


----------



## Contused (Sep 15, 2020)

_(from the dailymash)_

The Tory Activities You Can Ignore The Rule Of Six For…

SHOOTING grouse and stag-hunting are exceptions to the Rule of Six thanks to Conservative lawmakers, but what else?







Polo

The sport which requires you to have a horse, a childhood spent in boarding schools and a congenital speech impediment from inbreeding has been exempted from the rule. Women who subliminate their desire for their horses into sha**ing polo players may carry on.

Boating

As distinct from merely being on a boat, boating involves gathering together with others of suitable pedigree on the water to spend reviving time not even touching land connected to other land poor people tread on. Utterly necessary.

Horse-racing

Entirely funded by grateful members of the working-classes losing money, races are the centrepiece of the social season. Important for mating rituals because for once it is possible to tell posh girls apart thanks to their hats.

Membership of the Bullingdon Club

This private all-male Oxford dining club has been given a blanket exemption for ‘activities vital to the future of our nation’ which include getting drunk on 100-year-old cognac, smashing up restaurants and burning £50 notes in front of homeless men.

Braying

Even though braying expels droplets and could theoretically spread the coronavirus, it is ever well-born Englishman’s right to bray stridently as a call to others with country estates and a dearth of chins. Why else would Shakespeare have written ‘Bray loud, for England and St George!’

Stitching the country up

Conservatives have been meeting behind closed oak-panelled doors to decide the future of Britain since 1834, and our nation would be rudderless without their steady, selfless guidance and unquenchable desire to personally profit. How lucky we are to have them.


----------



## Contused (Sep 15, 2020)

_(from Matt in Daily Telegraph)_


----------



## Contused (Sep 15, 2020)

_(from Blower in the Daily Telegraph)_


----------



## Contused (Sep 17, 2020)

Boris Johnson clarifies the rule of six






Boris Johnson's grouse-shoot rules of six






Tony Abbott busts Boris Johnson's rule of six






Johnson's rule of six means one PM must go






_(from Steve Bell's 'If…' in The Grauniad)_


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 29, 2020)

I" ll join in


----------

